# HELOOOO Chicken friends!



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey everyone.. just wanted to share one of my gorgeous roos with you... we hatched him last spring... and he has turned into Mr. GORGEOUS!!!! His father was full Rhode Island.. and im guessing his mother is too.. since he looks the part.... we have gained a few new hens and roos over the winter that have fit in awesome! We have had one loss... due to a nasty owl... AND. we have broke into the rabbit business now as well.. the chickens love to get in the garage and dig under the cages LOL.. we also learned to "process" some roos... thank you youtube!.... i never thought I would do that, BUT.. hate to say it..... meat in the freezer is always a good thing for us! here are some of our new family members. the last photo is our new baby bunnies born the 9th of January.. i know. they arent chickens but how can you pass them by? hehe... HUGS ALL!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Awwww, they are all so adorable! lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very handsome indeed. Thank you for sharing. CUTE bunnies too!


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

He is so handsome!! And who doesn't love baby bunnies!?


----------

